# Officer Responsabilities



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Albert King <aking@mb.sympatico.ca>* on *Fri, 11 Aug 2000 13:17:24  0000*
After reading some old messages on this form I was wondering what does
an infantry officer platoon commander do? Do they ever get involved in
fights, what kinds of equipment do they use?
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Michael Neil" <barra_kismul@hotmail.com>* on *Fri, 11 Aug 2000 14:33:01 EDT*
Albert,
I‘m a little confused!  Excuse my ignorance, but who are you and how did you 
get my E-mail address?  Also, why the questions?
Mac
>From: Albert King 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Officer Responsabilities
>Date: Fri, 11 Aug 2000 13:17:24  0000
>
>After reading some old messages on this form I was wondering what does
>an infantry officer platoon commander do? Do they ever get involved in
>fights, what kinds of equipment do they use?
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Albert King <aking@mb.sympatico.ca>* on *Fri, 11 Aug 2000 18:37:02  0000*
I was trying to send this to the Canadian Army Mailing List but I have just
learned that the list has been down since Aug. 1 so I‘ll try later. Sorry about
that.
Michael Neil wrote:
> Albert,
>
> I‘m a little confused!  Excuse my ignorance, but who are you and how did you
> get my E-mail address?  Also, why the questions?
>
> Mac
>
> >From: Albert King 
> >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >Subject: Officer Responsabilities
> >Date: Fri, 11 Aug 2000 13:17:24  0000
> >
> >After reading some old messages on this form I was wondering what does
> >an infantry officer platoon commander do? Do they ever get involved in
> >fights, what kinds of equipment do they use?
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
>
> ________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Fri, 11 Aug 2000 18:14:41 -0700*
Was this list not functioning for awhile? I haven‘t seen any activity for a
week or two....
----- Original Message -----
From: "Albert King" 
To: 
Sent: Friday, August 11, 2000 6:17 AM
Subject: Officer Responsabilities
> After reading some old messages on this form I was wondering what does
> an infantry officer platoon commander do? Do they ever get involved in
> fights, what kinds of equipment do they use?
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Michael Neil" <barra_kismul@hotmail.com>* on *Sat, 12 Aug 2000 12:13:34 EDT*
I‘m not sure I know what you mean.  I only signed up a little over a week 
ago.   I did recieve an odd message from someone named Albert King 
aking@mb.sympatico.ca, but he later replied that it was an error.  I‘m a 
little confused as to what is going on!
mac
>From: "The MacFarlanes‘" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: Officer Responsabilities
>Date: Fri, 11 Aug 2000 18:14:41 -0700
>
>Was this list not functioning for awhile? I haven‘t seen any activity for a
>week or two....
>
>----- Original Message -----
>From: "Albert King" 
>To: 
>Sent: Friday, August 11, 2000 6:17 AM
>Subject: Officer Responsabilities
>
>
> > After reading some old messages on this form I was wondering what does
> > an infantry officer platoon commander do? Do they ever get involved in
> > fights, what kinds of equipment do they use?
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> >
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Sun, 13 Aug 2000 12:47:58 EDT*
Well, it would seem as though no one has answered your question as of yet, 
so, although I don‘t know a whole lot, I‘ll give it a try.
To the best of my understanding, a platoon commander‘s first respnsibility is 
command of his troops, in order to win the day\capture the objective or 
whatever. I would think that after he has passed his proposed strategy down 
to his NCO‘s and has seen that his plans are being carried out, he could 
either lead the charge, or attatch himself to a section of soldiers and join 
the fight.
    I personally plan to be an infantry officer one day, and I hope to be one 
of the kind who will do the "grunt" stuff with his troops after appropriate 
command taskings have been taken care of. I think that‘d build strong 
cohesion among the platoon, thus making command a little less troublesome, as 
ideally, you‘d have less insubordinate troops.
    And for the first few months, the platoon warrant basically tells the 
officer how to run the show, in the most respectful manner possible, so 
really, you won‘t have to do anything you‘re not ready for.
    All of what I have said is theoretical, as I have no real experience, but 
I think it‘s pretty close to being right.
                                    -Matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Sun, 13 Aug 2000 12:06:07 -0700*
i don‘t think, if I were a plt.WO, i would want my commander in doing grunt
stuff.  while troops are in the field, and especially if they were engaged,
I would want him directing the platoon.  I would not want someone
questioning my sect. comms about running thier section.  He can not be part
of the big picture, if he is getting involved in sect. manouvers.  I f he is
trying to take out a bunker with another section, how can he call for fire
support for mine?  who arranges resupply, or cas-evac?  who reports to
higher, to co-ordinate with the larger battlecoy and bat levels.
No thank you, I would respect my P/C plenty if he did his job to the best of
his ability, it is a full time duty, not part time.
When we are over run and being ****-kicked, he will have plenty of time to
act like a grunt and fire his weapon.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *RTerryr2@aol.com* on *Sun, 13 Aug 2000 15:37:51 EDT*
Dave, you are 100 right.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Mon, 14 Aug 2000 20:45:16 EDT*
Well, you make perfect sense, and as I said, I was speculating in my naivety. 
                                                                -Matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Mon, 14 Aug 2000 20:47:49 EDT*
As we are talking of Officer Responsibilities, I‘d like to ask the question: 
How does the newly commissioned platoon commander gain the respect of his men?
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Michael O‘Leary" <moleary@psphalifax.ns.ca>* on *Mon, 14 Aug 2000 22:34:41 -0400*
----- Original Message -----
From:      Monday, August 14, 2000 8:47 PM
Subject: Re: Officer Responsabilities
> As we are talking of Officer Responsibilities, I‘d like to ask the
question:
> How does the newly commissioned platoon commander gain the respect of his
men?
Honesty.
Integrity.
Demonstrating that his her platoon is more important than hisher career.
Displaying trust to earn the troops trust.
Professional competence, or, when necessary, admittance that one doesn‘t
have the answer, but will get it AND DOES.
An understanding approach and willingness to listen to the troops‘ problems
and to help them as much as possible.
An ability to openly consider the opinions of the NCOs in all matters, but
without relinquiching the reight and duty to make decisions.
A willingness to share hardship, but not to be confused with taking an equal
share of every heavy task - an exhausted commander cannot lead exhausted
troops.
A readiness to demonstrate that prevailing regulations will be upheld in a
fair and consistent manner.
Just my own humble opinion.
Mike
 http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Pullman" <jpullman@bserv.com>* on *Mon, 14 Aug 2000 21:52:25 -0700*
Good one Sir!
Whole heartedly agree.
WO Pullman JL
----- Original Message -----
From: "Michael O‘Leary" 
To: 
Sent: Monday, August 14, 2000 7:34 PM
Subject: Re: Officer Responsabilities
> ----- Original Message -----
> From:      Monday, August 14, 2000 8:47 PM
> Subject: Re: Officer Responsabilities
>
> > As we are talking of Officer Responsibilities, I‘d like to ask the
> question:
> > How does the newly commissioned platoon commander gain the respect of
his
> men?
>
>
> Honesty.
> Integrity.
> Demonstrating that his her platoon is more important than hisher
career.
> Displaying trust to earn the troops trust.
> Professional competence, or, when necessary, admittance that one doesn‘t
> have the answer, but will get it AND DOES.
> An understanding approach and willingness to listen to the troops‘
problems
> and to help them as much as possible.
> An ability to openly consider the opinions of the NCOs in all matters, but
> without relinquiching the reight and duty to make decisions.
> A willingness to share hardship, but not to be confused with taking an
equal
> share of every heavy task - an exhausted commander cannot lead exhausted
> troops.
> A readiness to demonstrate that prevailing regulations will be upheld in a
> fair and consistent manner.
>
>
> Just my own humble opinion.
>
> Mike
>  http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
>
>
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Mon, 14 Aug 2000 21:38:45 -0700*
Exhibiting common sense, listening to his NCOs when needed, showing
firmness, with compassion treating everyone the same, and fairly always
putting the needs of his troops ahead of his own, and also, the Regiment
ahead of himselfor herself, I guess willing to work hard, have a sense of
humour able to mingle with the men, without fraternizing. I‘ve worked for a
few like this, a lot who weren‘t. Idealistic, perhaps, but a good place to
start.
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Monday, August 14, 2000 5:47 PM
Subject: Re: Officer Responsabilities
> As we are talking of Officer Responsibilities, I‘d like to ask the
question:
> How does the newly commissioned platoon commander gain the respect of his
men?
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Mon, 14 Aug 2000 21:41:25 -0700*
Well said, Mr O‘Leary
----- Original Message -----
From: "Michael O‘Leary" 
To: 
Sent: Monday, August 14, 2000 7:34 PM
Subject: Re: Officer Responsabilities
> ----- Original Message -----
> From:      Monday, August 14, 2000 8:47 PM
> Subject: Re: Officer Responsabilities
>
> > As we are talking of Officer Responsibilities, I‘d like to ask the
> question:
> > How does the newly commissioned platoon commander gain the respect of
his
> men?
>
>
> Honesty.
> Integrity.
> Demonstrating that his her platoon is more important than hisher
career.
> Displaying trust to earn the troops trust.
> Professional competence, or, when necessary, admittance that one doesn‘t
> have the answer, but will get it AND DOES.
> An understanding approach and willingness to listen to the troops‘
problems
> and to help them as much as possible.
> An ability to openly consider the opinions of the NCOs in all matters, but
> without relinquiching the reight and duty to make decisions.
> A willingness to share hardship, but not to be confused with taking an
equal
> share of every heavy task - an exhausted commander cannot lead exhausted
> troops.
> A readiness to demonstrate that prevailing regulations will be upheld in a
> fair and consistent manner.
>
>
> Just my own humble opinion.
>
> Mike
>  http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
>
>
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Tue, 15 Aug 2000 09:59:55 EDT*
Well it seems that you have hit the nail right on the head. Well said, Mike.
                                                        -Matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Nick Butler" <absolut_nick@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 15 Aug 2000 10:11:39 EDT*
Indeed well put.  Thanks a lot for the information, I am in the process of 
applying to the Militia as an infantry officer, and the wisdom in these two 
posts will help me greatly in doing so.  Thanks again!
>From: "The MacFarlanes‘" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: Officer Responsabilities
>Date: Mon, 14 Aug 2000 21:41:25 -0700
>
>Well said, Mr O‘Leary
>
>----- Original Message -----
>From: "Michael O‘Leary" 
>To: 
>Sent: Monday, August 14, 2000 7:34 PM
>Subject: Re: Officer Responsabilities
>
>
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From:      Monday, August 14, 2000 8:47 PM
> > Subject: Re: Officer Responsabilities
> >
> > > As we are talking of Officer Responsibilities, I‘d like to ask the
> > question:
> > > How does the newly commissioned platoon commander gain the respect of
>his
> > men?
> >
> >
> > Honesty.
> > Integrity.
> > Demonstrating that his her platoon is more important than hisher
>career.
> > Displaying trust to earn the troops trust.
> > Professional competence, or, when necessary, admittance that one doesn‘t
> > have the answer, but will get it AND DOES.
> > An understanding approach and willingness to listen to the troops‘
>problems
> > and to help them as much as possible.
> > An ability to openly consider the opinions of the NCOs in all matters, 
>but
> > without relinquiching the reight and duty to make decisions.
> > A willingness to share hardship, but not to be confused with taking an
>equal
> > share of every heavy task - an exhausted commander cannot lead exhausted
> > troops.
> > A readiness to demonstrate that prevailing regulations will be upheld in 
>a
> > fair and consistent manner.
> >
> >
> > Just my own humble opinion.
> >
> > Mike
> >  http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
> >
> >
> >
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> >
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Dave Thiffault" <thif77@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 15 Aug 2000 15:44:09 GMT*
By staying the ****  out of the way!!!!
>From: Juno847627709@aol.com
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Re: Officer Responsabilities
>Date: Mon, 14 Aug 2000 20:47:49 EDT
>
>As we are talking of Officer Responsibilities, I‘d like to ask the 
>question:
>How does the newly commissioned platoon commander gain the respect of his 
>men?
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Derrick Forsythe <Derrick.Forsythe@gov.ab.ca>* on *Tue, 15 Aug 2000 09:49:28 -0600*
That doesn‘t work either - officers don‘t command from behind desk chairs -
it‘s their job to ensure their direction is being followed - the difficulty
is how they meet that objective.
To stay out of the way hands over command authority, by default, to the NCOs
-- and that is wrong
> -----Original Message-----
> Fromave Thiffault [SMTP:thif77@hotmail.com]
> Sent:Tuesday, August 15, 2000 9:44 AM
> To:army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> Subject:Re: Officer Responsabilities
> 
> By staying the ****  out of the way!!!!
> 
> 
> >From: Juno847627709@aol.com
> >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >Subject: Re: Officer Responsabilities
> >Date: Mon, 14 Aug 2000 20:47:49 EDT
> >
> >As we are talking of Officer Responsibilities, I‘d like to ask the 
> >question:
> >How does the newly commissioned platoon commander gain the respect of his
> 
> >men?
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
> 
> ________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Todd Harris" <harris@nortelnetworks.com>* on *Tue, 15 Aug 2000 11:50:07 -0400*
This message is in MIME format. Since your mail reader does not understand
this format, some or all of this message may not be legible.
Good Reply Dave.  I‘m sure that excellent piece of advice will help instil
knowledge in all future Platoon Commanders.  If you don‘t have constructive
answers/suggestions, then please keep them to yourself.
Actually I‘ve found that one of the best ways to gain the respect of your
men is to let them do their job and you do yours.  Ask lots of questions to
those with more time in. Not necessarily Rank or age.  And as mentioned
earlier, if you don‘t know the answer, say so and find out what it is.
Todd Harris 
-----Original Message-----
From: Dave Thiffault [mailto:thif77@hotmail.com]
Sent: Tuesday, August 15, 2000 11:44
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
Subject: Re: Officer Responsabilities
By staying the ****  out of the way!!!!
>From: Juno847627709@aol.com
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Re: Officer Responsabilities
>Date: Mon, 14 Aug 2000 20:47:49 EDT
>
>As we are talking of Officer Responsibilities, I‘d like to ask the 
>question:
>How does the newly commissioned platoon commander gain the respect of his 
>men?
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.
RE: Officer Responsibilities
Good Reply Dave. I‘m sure that excellent piece 
of advice will help instil knowledge in all future Platoon 
Commanders. If you don‘t have constructive answers/suggestions, 
then please keep them to yourself.
Actually I‘ve found that one of the best ways to gain 
the respect of your men is to let them do their job and you do 
yours. Ask lots of questions to those with more time in. Not 
necessarily Rank or age. And as mentioned earlier, if you don‘t 
know the answer, say so and find out what it is.
Todd Harris 
-----Original Message-----
From: Dave Thiffault [mailto:thif77@hotmail.com]
Sent: Tuesday, August 15, 2000 11:44
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
Subject: Re: Officer Responsabilities
By staying the ****  out of the way!!!!
gtFrom: Juno847627709@aol.com
gtReply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
gtTo: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
gtSubject: Re: Officer Responsabilities
gtDate: Mon, 14 Aug 2000 20:47:49 EDT
gt
gtAs we are talking of Officer Responsibilities, 
I‘d like to ask the 
gtquestion:
gtHow does the newly commissioned platoon 
commander gain the respect of his 
gtmen?
gt--------------------------------------------------------
gtNOTE: To remove yourself from this list, 
send a message
gtto majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account 
you wish
gtto remove, with the line quotunsubscribe 
armyquot in the
gtmessage body.
_______________________________________________________________
_________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send 
a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you 
wish
to remove, with the line quotunsubscribe 
armyquot in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Dave Thiffault" <thif77@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 15 Aug 2000 19:19:43 GMT*
In my experience, young officers over enthusiastic about getting involved in 
troop/platoon workings often act as a detriment.  Troop/platoon cmdrs should 
know when to lead and when to hand over the reigns.  Who needs your young 
cmd hanging over your shoulder while you try and clean equip?
>From: "Todd Harris" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: "‘army@cipherlogic.on.ca‘" 
>Subject: RE: Officer Responsibilities
>Date: Tue, 15 Aug 2000 11:50:07 -0400
>
>Good Reply Dave.  I‘m sure that excellent piece of advice will help instil
>knowledge in all future Platoon Commanders.  If you don‘t have constructive
>answers/suggestions, then please keep them to yourself.
>
>Actually I‘ve found that one of the best ways to gain the respect of your
>men is to let them do their job and you do yours.  Ask lots of questions to
>those with more time in. Not necessarily Rank or age.  And as mentioned
>earlier, if you don‘t know the answer, say so and find out what it is.
>
>
>Todd Harris
>
>
>-----Original Message-----
>From: Dave Thiffault [mailto:thif77@hotmail.com]
>Sent: Tuesday, August 15, 2000 11:44
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Re: Officer Responsabilities
>
>
>By staying the ****  out of the way!!!!
>
>
> >From: Juno847627709@aol.com
> >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >Subject: Re: Officer Responsabilities
> >Date: Mon, 14 Aug 2000 20:47:49 EDT
> >
> >As we are talking of Officer Responsibilities, I‘d like to ask the
> >question:
> >How does the newly commissioned platoon commander gain the respect of his
> >men?
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
>
>________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Todd Harris" <harris@nortelnetworks.com>* on *Tue, 15 Aug 2000 15:25:10 -0400*
This message is in MIME format. Since your mail reader does not understand
this format, some or all of this message may not be legible.
Dave,
Thanx for the much better response.  Now everyone knows what you meant.
Todd Harris 
-----Original Message-----
From: Dave Thiffault [mailto:thif77@hotmail.com]
Sent: Tuesday, August 15, 2000 03:20
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
Subject: RE: Officer Responsibilities
In my experience, young officers over enthusiastic about getting involved in
troop/platoon workings often act as a detriment.  Troop/platoon cmdrs should
know when to lead and when to hand over the reigns.  Who needs your young 
cmd hanging over your shoulder while you try and clean equip?
>From: "Todd Harris" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: "‘army@cipherlogic.on.ca‘" 
>Subject: RE: Officer Responsibilities
>Date: Tue, 15 Aug 2000 11:50:07 -0400
>
>Good Reply Dave.  I‘m sure that excellent piece of advice will help instil
>knowledge in all future Platoon Commanders.  If you don‘t have constructive
>answers/suggestions, then please keep them to yourself.
>
>Actually I‘ve found that one of the best ways to gain the respect of your
>men is to let them do their job and you do yours.  Ask lots of questions to
>those with more time in. Not necessarily Rank or age.  And as mentioned
>earlier, if you don‘t know the answer, say so and find out what it is.
>
>
>Todd Harris
>
>
>-----Original Message-----
>From: Dave Thiffault [mailto:thif77@hotmail.com]
>Sent: Tuesday, August 15, 2000 11:44
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Re: Officer Responsabilities
>
>
>By staying the ****  out of the way!!!!
>
>
> >From: Juno847627709@aol.com
> >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >Subject: Re: Officer Responsabilities
> >Date: Mon, 14 Aug 2000 20:47:49 EDT
> >
> >As we are talking of Officer Responsibilities, I‘d like to ask the
> >question:
> >How does the newly commissioned platoon commander gain the respect of his
> >men?
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
>
>________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.
RE: Officer Responsibilities
Dave,
Thanx for the much better response. Now everyone knows what you meant.
Todd Harris 
-----Original Message-----
From: Dave Thiffault [mailto:thif77@hotmail.com]
Sent: Tuesday, August 15, 2000 03:20
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
Subject: RE: Officer Responsibilities
In my experience, young officers over enthusiastic about getting involved in 
troop/platoon workings often act as a detriment. Troop/platoon cmdrs should 
know when to lead and when to hand over the reigns. Who needs your young 
cmd hanging over your shoulder while you try and clean equip?
gtFrom: quotTodd Harrisquot ltharris@nortelnetworks.comgt
gtReply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
gtTo: quot‘army@cipherlogic.on.ca‘quot ltarmy@cipherlogic.on.cagt
gtSubject: RE: Officer Responsibilities
gtDate: Tue, 15 Aug 2000 11:50:07 -0400
gt
gtGood Reply Dave. I‘m sure that excellent piece of advice will help instil
gtknowledge in all future Platoon Commanders. If you don‘t have constructive
gtanswers/suggestions, then please keep them to yourself.
gt
gtActually I‘ve found that one of the best ways to gain the respect of your
gtmen is to let them do their job and you do yours. Ask lots of questions to
gtthose with more time in. Not necessarily Rank or age. And as mentioned
gtearlier, if you don‘t know the answer, say so and find out what it is.
gt
gt
gtTodd Harris
gt
gt
gt-----Original Message-----
gtFrom: Dave Thiffault [mailto:thif77@hotmail.com]
gtSent: Tuesday, August 15, 2000 11:44
gtTo: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
gtSubject: Re: Officer Responsabilities
gt
gt
gtBy staying the ****  out of the way!!!!
gt
gt
gt gtFrom: Juno847627709@aol.com
gt gtReply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
gt gtTo: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
gt gtSubject: Re: Officer Responsabilities
gt gtDate: Mon, 14 Aug 2000 20:47:49 EDT
gt gt
gt gtAs we are talking of Officer Responsibilities, I‘d like to ask the
gt gtquestion:
gt gtHow does the newly commissioned platoon commander gain the respect of his
gt gtmen?
gt gt--------------------------------------------------------
gt gtNOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message
gt gtto majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
gt gtto remove, with the line quotunsubscribe armyquot in the
gt gtmessage body.
gt
gt________________________________________________________________________
gtGet Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
gt
gt--------------------------------------------------------
gtNOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message
gtto majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
gtto remove, with the line quotunsubscribe armyquot in the
gtmessage body.
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line quotunsubscribe armyquot in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

